# My Smoker went up in a Blaze of Glory... Need recommendations/ideas on new build.



## defiant1 (Nov 24, 2017)

So, Turkey Day did not go as planned. Lost a smoker, but still have the house and all family members intact. So all in all a good end of day result.  Not sure of cause, but assume a faulty regulator (I opened up the regulator the next day and found the diaphragm was damaged, which more than likely led to a flame out condition when I went to increase the smoker temp).  When the propane ignited it split the cabinet at the seams (bowed out) and pushed the doors open.  I had it running 4 hours prior with no issues, added a couple chunks of wood and turned up the heat to get ready for the turkey.  Went inside for 5-10 minutes, came back out and it was definitely not how I left it.

At any rate, before I start on building a new one, need some ideas on the most recommended build based on cost, ease of use, safety, size, efficiency, etc.

Any practical experience and advice is appreciated.

d1


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 24, 2017)

Yikes!  Glad no one was hurt or property loss...except for the smoker!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2017)

WOWzers, Glad nobody was hurt. Good luck in your next build. Good to see your getting wright back on the horse.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Nov 24, 2017)

Glad every one is okay 
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2017)

You are lucky.....    A flame-out sensor probably would have prevented that... 

*
Man killed when meat smoker explodes

*
Colleen Kottke, The (Fond du Lac, Wis.) Reporter 4:49 p.m. EST December 15, 2014 

(Photo: The (Fond du Lac, Wis.) Reporter)

TOWN of LAMARTINE, Wis. — A Wisconsin man using a homemade meat smoker to cook turkeys and chickens died when the smoker exploded, police said.

Richard L. Zabel, 55, was found dead Saturday afternoon inside a machine shed.

"The North Fond du Lac Ambulance and Lamartine first responders were called to the scene for the initial report that someone had fallen," said Lt. Cameron McGee of the Fond du Lac County Sheriff's Office. "When investigators arrived on scene, they discovered that a 55-year-old man was dead inside the building."

Zabel, a town of Lamartine man, did not live at the building's location, but lived nearby.

"Evidence indicates that the flame on the LP burner went out and as a result the gas continued to accumulate inside the smoker," McGee said. "And when (Zabel) went to relight the burner, the spark from the lighter caused the gas to explode."

McGee said the force of the explosion caused the heavy duty door of the smoker to blow open, striking Zabel in the head, killing him instantly.

"When something explodes, it's going to blow open at the weakest point which was the door, which was triple-latched," McGee said.

McGee said the smoker was larger and better constructed than most store-bought models.

"It was about 4-feet tall and about 3-feet wide and built really solid, including the door. Someone really put a lot of thought into building this thing," McGee said. "We were told that they had been using it for the past three years without any problems."

The Fond du Lac County Sheriff's Office is investigating the incident.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 24, 2017)

Wow man sorry for your malfunction but glad no one was hurt. At least you didn't lose the turkey and can cook it the old fashion oven way.

Warren


----------



## defiant1 (Nov 24, 2017)

daveomak said:


> You are lucky..... A flame-out sensor probably would have prevented that...



Noted.  

Any recommendations for new build designs would be appreciated.

d1


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 24, 2017)

Don't think flame out was the problem Here Dave amy not of happen if flame was out out.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2017)

WOW!
Happy to hear there was no damage to your house & no one got hurt.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Don't think flame out was the problem Here Dave amy not of happen if flame was out out.
> 
> Warren



Halfsmoked...  Morning....    Flame out sensor....  When it does not stay hot, it turns off the propane.....    If you don't have a flame-out sensor, the smoker fills with propane...   Because it's heavier than air, it fills from the bottom up...  when it reaches the hot chip pan, or smoldering embers in the chip pan, it ignites and blows like a bomb... 
It's a well documented situation...  That's why they make them.... They have them on propane water heaters...
It's not the flame that causes the problem...  It's NOT having a flame that causes the problem...
Hope that makes sense...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Don't think flame out was the problem Here Dave amy not of happen if flame was out out.
> 
> Warren



I'm gonna surmise the "Smoker situation"....
I have seen smokers that could not "handle" the amount of heat and smoke generated by the burner....  Probably due to lack of adequate exhaust and possible lack of air intake...
Lack of exhaust causes the smoker to fill with smoke and "used up air" from the burner.. air low in oxygen from the combustion process..  as the smoker fills, from the top down, with this "used up air and smoke" and it then reaches the inlet venturi to the burner....   Lack of oxygen causes the flame on the burner to extinguish...  The propane is still flowing...
Lack of air intake causes a "low" flame... easy to have it go out...
One easy remedy is have the venturi  OUTSIDE the smoker...   fresh air supply is in abundance...


----------



## chesapeakesmoke (Nov 24, 2017)

Wow I thought I had a bad thanksgiving when my dining room table broke in half while inserting the leaf. Glad everyone is ok, I assume the next smoker wont be propane?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2017)

I think this is the last addendum....

When the flame goes out, the smoker still being warm, has a natural draft...  sucking the unburned propane toward the exhaust...  That's where the propane comes in contact with the hot pan or coals...


----------



## defiant1 (Nov 24, 2017)

chesapeakesmoke said:


> Wow I thought I had a bad thanksgiving when my dining room table broke in half while inserting the leaf. Glad everyone is ok, I assume the next smoker wont be propane?



Possibly.  I am really looking for ideas on the new build.  This thread has turned into a "CSI" event on what happened to the old smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2017)

defiant1 said:


> Possibly.  I am really looking for ideas on the new build.  This thread has turned into a "CSI" event on what happened to the old smoker.



Without understanding what happened, how can you build a new smoker....

Anyhow, I apologize for trying to help you out....  Won't happen again...  Promise....   Dave


----------



## defiant1 (Nov 24, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Without understanding what happened, how can you build a new smoker....
> 
> Anyhow, I apologize for trying to help you out....  Won't happen again...  Promise....   Dave



No worries.  Not sure why you are taking it personal.  I have a good idea on what happened and how to prevent it in the future build.  That is not why I started this thread. 

Good day to you sir.

d1


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 24, 2017)

Dang.. sorry to hear that. 

Looks like it was an issue 18 months ago
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/northern-tool-heavy-duty-burner-question.249539/
This will be a lesson for some others i guess.

Best of luck and glad your all ok.


----------



## defiant1 (Nov 24, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Dang.. sorry to hear that.
> 
> Looks like it was an issue 18 months ago
> http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/northern-tool-heavy-duty-burner-question.249539/
> ...



No issues with smoker burner since the date of post you referenced.  I used the replies from that thread to dial in the flame.  

d1


----------



## chesapeakesmoke (Nov 24, 2017)

defiant1 said:


> Possibly.  I am really looking for ideas on the new build.  This thread has turned into a "CSI" event on what happened to the old smoker.



Do you have a type of smoker in mind? Otherwise this could go anywhere


----------



## defiant1 (Nov 24, 2017)

chesapeakesmoke said:


> Do you have a type of smoker in mind? Otherwise this could go anywhere



I am leaning toward a cabinet style. Large enough for 2 turkeys and multiple racks for jerky (hanging or trays).

d1


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm glad to see all are well, but that's not what this thread was started for.

Soo, I can only *Recommend* the *Idea *I would use:
Buy a Smoker. A lot cheaper than a new house.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2017)

defiant1 said:


> No worries.  Not sure why you are taking it personal.  I have a good idea on what happened and how to prevent it in the future build.  That is not why I started this thread.
> 
> Good day to you sir.
> 
> d1



http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/northern-tool-heavy-duty-burner-question.249539/

14 months ago you had a good idea it would happen...  Now you are bringing up that it did happen...  and recommendations were made on how to prevent it, 14 months ago...

Seems your are very defiant when it comes to taking advice, when you have specifically asked for advice....  Well I'm glad you didn't hurt any of your family members..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 24, 2017)

Hmm.. that was the same burner pops uses I think.


----------



## defiant1 (Nov 24, 2017)

daveomak said:


> http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/northern-tool-heavy-duty-burner-question.249539/
> 
> 14 months ago you had a good idea it would happen...  Now you are bringing up that it did happen...  and recommendations were made on how to prevent it, 14 months ago...
> 
> Seems your are very defiant when it comes to taking advice, when you have specifically asked for advice....  Well I'm glad you didn't hurt any of your family members..



Wow, you are a piece of work...
I did follow the advice of the post 14 months ago and had zero issues.  My smoker was operating awesomely until yesterday.

But I guess you can't get off your high horse.  Your quest to be right has clearly affected your ability to be objective.

And your assertion that I placed my family in danger was over the line.  

Don't respond to my threads anymore.   Your condescending attitude is not welcomed here.

d1


----------

